# Webspell Template



## Bl1nd (14. März 2007)

Hallo Leute

Habe bei pk4design.de eine Homepage für meine Gilde in Auftrag gegeben. War eigentlich alles auch iO. Hab dann nach einer kurzen Besprechung ob denn auch alles möglich sei die geforderten 120.00 EUR bezahlt und mich schon auf meine Homepage gefreut.

Erst hiess es, weil wir so ein grosses Team sind, brauchen wir nur drei Tage für die Page. Dann waren es plötzlich 6 Tage, daraus wurden 8 Tage und mittlerweile warte ich schon über einen Monat auf die Homepage, der Support antwortet nicht mehr auf Mails usw.

Nun meine Frage;

Kennt ihr eine Homepage auf welcher gute gratis Templates für WoW Gilden angeboten werden? Die CMS Basis ist mir soweit egal, ob Webspell, PHP oder Joomla. Es sollte einfach nach etwas aussehen.

Hoffe auf gute Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank schonmal und freundliche Grüsse

Blind


----------



## W@RH@M€R91 (19. März 2007)

Also ich empfehle dir niemals WEBSPELL zu nehmen, weil man das leicht mit einem Link hacken kann.

ilch ist super für Gilden und die bieten hamma Templates an. Es ist einfach zu bedienen und du kannst damit wirklich alles machen. Ich hab damit schon ein Browsergame oder eine Community gemacht.

Also ladt dir das aktuelle Clanscript runter: http://www.ilch.de/downloads-show-389.html

und wenn du hilfe bei der Installation brauchst hier ein Toturial: http://www.ilch.de/doku-filme105.html

PS: Wenn du ein Hoster brauchst, empfehle ich dir buffed.de oder funpic.de

Schick mir mal die Seite wenn du fertig bist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (19. März 2007)

W@RH@M€R91 schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle dir niemals WEBSPELL zu nehmen, weil man das leicht mit einem Link hacken kann.
> 
> ilch ist super für Gilden und die bieten hamma Templates an. Es ist einfach zu bedienen und du kannst damit wirklich alles machen. Ich hab damit schon ein Browsergame oder eine Community gemacht.
> 
> ...



k, werd ich machen, thx4info


----------

